# Coyote Bait Question? Please Help!



## smokinbass16 (Jul 31, 2008)

I was wondering if it would work if I killed a hog early in the day and I didnt gut it or anything and then waited until just before sunset and gutted it out in a field were I have seen coyotes and kinda cut the hog all up to use it as coyote bait? Do you think that would work? If not, what is the best coyote bait and what is the best mouth call(non electronic) out on the market?


----------



## turky93 (Jul 31, 2008)

well,yotes do often feed on gutpiles,but i wouldnt kill a hog just to feed to the yotes. Most any rabbit in distress call works,or even a diaphram turkey call. In general though,the primo's ki yi  is an excellent call,you can also vary the pitch with it.


----------



## dixie (Jul 31, 2008)

I don't know how its going to work, but I plan on using Vienna sausages to bait them this fall, don't laugh, they're made from assorted chicken parts and have a strong smell to them


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 31, 2008)

Why go to all that trouble? Just leave whole where you want it at. Coyotes make a good livin`, smellin` stuff out, They`ll find it.


----------



## CAL (Jul 31, 2008)

Yep,just as Nick said and the whole hog will be gone tomorrow.Not even a hair left.Try it,you will see!


----------



## FireMedic380 (Jul 31, 2008)

Was thinking about a similiar tactic but was gonna kill and clean the hog, putting meat on ice, and dump the carcass then going back later and hunting near it. Best of both worlds, pork and bait!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jul 31, 2008)

FireMedic380 said:


> Was thinking about a similiar tactic but was gonna kill and clean the hog, putting meat on ice, and dump the carcass then going back later and hunting near it. Best of both worlds, pork and bait!



Works for me alot


----------



## rubicon_in_ga (Aug 1, 2008)

I was actually thinking about this very idea today before I read this thread.  My only question is.... is it legal?  I would assume so, since both are considered nuisance animals that have no bag limit, but wouldn't it still be considered a form of 'baiting'?  I would want to know how the Game Warden feels about it before I tried it.  Anybody know the legalities?


----------



## MIG (Aug 1, 2008)

Legal, at least in GA anyway.  The baiting law isn't applicable to non-game animals (except hogs - they have their own separate "bait" law).


----------



## goob (Aug 2, 2008)

During deer season, go to a processer and get deer carcasses for bait....works just fine.....place on the edge of a field, sit behind the spot light and enjoy!


----------



## FireMedic380 (Aug 10, 2008)

Shot a hog Monday night, went back today (Sun.) to where I dumped the guts. Below is the picture of everything I found!!! I was amazed at how complete it was disposed of in only 6 days, wish I would have had time to hunt over it or at least put a camera out.


----------



## DeepweR (Aug 22, 2008)

i've used chicken. but i hang about 5 ft high in a tree so they cant carry it off and eat it.


----------



## PWalls (Aug 22, 2008)

I have talked to some old-timers. In their day, best coyote bait was a live white chicken. Tie it to a tree branch by one leg. Gotta tie it high enough the coyote won't get it. If you tie it by one leg, it makes all kind of racket and movement. Supposedly is a coyote magnet.

Of course, I wouldn't recommend that method. Probably not very legal nor is it very humane. 


Keep the pig meat, use the gut pile.


----------



## Auburn (Aug 22, 2008)

Tony Tebbe custom calls; great prices and the howler I got sounds great.

Tony Tebbe Calls


----------



## molly (Sep 21, 2008)

When the weather cools down pick up a road kill and hang it in the area where there are tracks and you have a stand to shoot from.


----------

